# Breastfeeding and vaginal leaking??



## NubiaEarth (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, sorry if this is TMI, but I need to know if anyone else is experiencing this. So, I gave birth to my fourth child on December 9th, exclusively breastfeeding since day one and for the past 2 weeks, off and on I have been experiencing excessive vaginal "leaking". It is a very thin, watery, almost clear (a little off white) discharge that really doesn't have any smell to it. This morning when I woke up there was a wet spot on the bed... I dreamt that I was getting my period (I guess b/c that was pretty much what it felt like.) I have pretty much ruled out pregnancy, I took 7, count them, 7 pregnancy tests and they all came up negative...
... My question is if anyone else who is breastfeeding experiencing this? I am curious as to what it may be or why it is happening.


----------



## NubiaEarth (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont know whats going on, but its like i am leaking... and its not urine.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

My guess is that it's due to a hormone shift back towards normalcy, esp as you're, like me, about 3 months PP.

My whole self is regulating back to where I used to be prior to the pregnancy, "down there" included.


----------



## NubiaEarth (Sep 1, 2008)

That's what I figured- it's just my body regulating itself. But this is my 4th child and I never experienced this before, but I guess it's like they say.. each pregnancy is different, so each post partum period must be different too. I have had my period since giving birth though- have you?
(I took yet another pregnancy test today... just to further rule that out and it still said no... I think after 8 negative tests it's safe to say I am not pregnant, lol). But I just had to make sure... my lower abdomen is feeling a little bloated, tender and achy... almost like how it feels right before your period is due... but I am not scheduled to have my period until the 17th... we'll see what happens.


----------

